# My 2010-2011 season recap 1x168 3x170+ 1x187



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

What a season! How am I going to top it?

*North Texas 170 1/8*









*Mexico 170 6/8*









*Mexico 168 3/8*









*Mexico 187 2/8*









*Mexico 172 1/8*


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!! Thats definitely going to be hard to beat! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice bucks, congrats.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Nice animals! Congrats!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Everyone of those beauties tops any whitetail I've ever taken. All I can say is congratulations on a Hell of a season. Well done and thanks for posting the photos. Later Baker


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Those are awesome...congratulations!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

i bet your taxidermist is pretty happy these days!


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW.....never got any that big. Have killed as many but thats counting since 2005


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

THOSE ARE SOME AWESOME DUDES THERE,I WOULD HAVE TO GET A SECOND JUST FOR TAXI FEES,ARE YOU GONNA HUNT ANYMORE OR JUST GIVE UP,CAUSE IT'LL BE PRETTY HARD TO TOP JUST THE CHARACTER ON ANY ONE OF THOSE HOSSES


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Might as well quit whitetail hunting and start looking for a big mulie or elk. Going to be real hard to top this season. Although it would be real fun trying! LOL Congrates on a great year!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Did you win the Texas Lotto?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, What a season. How about a story behind the Mexico Bucks? Congrats.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Those are awesome bucks.......congratulations!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats nuts!!!!

Congrats man!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome bucks.....Congrats!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well ... I'm speechless ... !!!

You probably better get to work on that church you promised God you'd build if you had a season like that ... !


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. What a a year for sure.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Just spend more money on leases/hunts. The deer are out there.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Just keep 5! 

I am not sure you will ever top that.. if you do, please share the photos again. Nice.


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Dude..........Really..................Wow!!!!!
Awesome deer


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

good jod


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Show Off!!

J/K, I'm jelous......


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

868+ inches of antler huh? WOW - let us all know what the taxi bill is!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Super deer and congratulations on a season that few will ever experience but I guarantee you will have better. I've killed many big deer over the years and nothing compares to letting your kids pull the trigger. I bet when the young lady in the first picture puts one down of that caliber your 2010-2011 season will be a fond but distant memory. Great deer!!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

TroutMaster76 said:


> 868+ inches of antler huh? WOW - let us all know what the taxi bill is!


Why? Do you want to help pay for it?? :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fellas.. if he spent the time and resources killing 5 deer with "868+ inches of antler" between texas and mexico in 1 year, a taxidermy bill is obviously of no concern and the least of his worries :rotfl: question is, are you adding on to your house now to hang everything?

the north texas deer you got is my favorite.. beautiful symmetrical typical


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> fellas.. if he spent the time and resources killing 5 deer with "868+ inches of antler" between texas and mexico in 1 year, a taxidermy bill is obviously of no concern and the least of his worries :rotfl: question is, are you adding on to your house now to hang everything?
> 
> the *north texas deer you got is my favorite*.. beautiful symmetrical typical


Mine as well! But only because my daughter was with me at the time. She has made several comments that she is ready to harvest her first deer next season. I'm looking forward to it already!!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awsome-Solid Bucks!!!!.............Congrats!....sending you some cabbage*


----------



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

*Very Nice! It'll be hard to beat!!*

The deer from Mexico..... your lease or an outfitter? If outfitter, do you mind emailing me ([email protected]) the link or contact? Congrats again!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas1966 said:


> The deer from Mexico..... your lease or an outfitter? If outfitter, do you mind emailing me ([email protected]) the link or contact? Congrats again!


no outfitter, sorry!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Deerslayer20 (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are some AWESOME bucks!!! Looks like I need to start hunting in Mexico.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Another 2cooler called BS on this so I thought I would bring it back to the top for royboy42. Best of luck to everyone this season! Hopefully the rains will come!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*That, royboy42, needs a BIG chill pill!!.... Great looking bucks. I miss them 14 yrs. over in Mexico.........Good Luck!, this year.:smile:*


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Nice!*

I can't wait to see how my Mexico lease does this year!! Great place to hunt deer for a reasonable price!

DVM


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> Another 2cooler called BS on this so I thought I would bring it back to the top for royboy42. Best of luck to everyone this season! Hopefully the rains will come!


I was hoping for a wrastlin' match behind the Buccees in Luling, you hunting guys are getting as bad as the fishing guys, next thing you know there will be a thread on shooting dogs, LMAO. rs


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> I was hoping for a wrastlin' match behind the Buccees in Luling, you hunting guys are getting as bad as the fishing guys, next thing you know there will be a thread on shooting dogs, LMAO. rs


Not me I was just bringing it to the top for a guy who called BS. I was against posting this thread in the first place but a few wanted to see the deer.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> Not me I was just bringing it to the top for a guy who called BS. I was against posting this thread in the first place but a few wanted to see the deer.


 I hear you man, I saw the other thread, just poking a little fun---those are some hoss bucks. rs


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats a season like Bill Jordan would have.......WOW.
BUT he hunts everyday, for 4 months.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Speechless....jealous....i love you : iggrin:

Just kidding. Very nice bucks and a heck of a season, quit using craokers to lure them deer in. :biggrin:

Again, congrats, truley an accomplishment. :cheers: 

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> Speechless....jealous....i love you : iggrin:
> 
> Just kidding. Very nice bucks and a heck of a season, quit using craokers to lure them deer in. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*X2.....Brett is a "Stand-Up" guy.....talks the truth about his Deer; and, also,has** a "DANG-GOOD" ranch!!*


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

buckbuddy said:


> *X2.....Brett is a "Stand-Up" guy.....talks the truth about his Deer; and, also,has** a "DANG-GOOD" ranch!!*


From his posts, I can tell he's a pretty good guy.

My post was joking around, but in all seriousness, very imptessed by the accomplishment.

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Where is good buddy robboy? I hope he is not having stomach ache from eating that smoked crowlol


----------

